# Looking for professional teacher for drugs lab from A to Z. XTC/MDMA & SPEED.



## KHaafii (Mar 30, 2022)

I am looking for a legitimate person with high knowledge in the synthetic drug world.

What am I looking for? :

I am looking to finally be able to set up a lab myself with the right equipment with the production of XTC/MDMA and SPEED.
For this I have to gather some knowledge and experience from someone who offers it discreetly.

I'm not going to make it long-winded here with text. If you are a serious person with the right attitude, we must enter into a conversation together. I have more to offer than just a sum of money for learning this trade to me. 

I'm from the Netherlands. My preference is to travel to someone. Under your terms, of course. You can think of your own way to secure yourself. Do not come with childish clown behavior and ask me advance of €5000 to continue the conversation. Money is not a problem. I have to be sure of my case.


Basics
What chemical processes I need to follow.
Which equipment to use
How I create the end product after having followed all the processes.
Etc..

If you have any questions, you can ask me. Khaafii


----------



## rickyrick

You have everything you need right here on this forum from synthesis guides to lab setup.But if you want someone personal to do it for you/with you good luck bro.


----------



## KHaafii (Mar 30, 2022)

rickyrick said:


> You have everything you need right here on this forum from synthesis guides to lab setup.But if you want someone personal to do it for you/with you good luck bro.



rickyrickNot to do it for me.. My plan is once i have learned i will set up something here on my own in the Netherlands. I got the place, privacy and the funnds.. Got any link from synthesis to lab set up?
Also how do i know what i made is good to sell into the market. That's why i want to be taught by someone with experience. Doesn't matter if i have to go to India for it.


----------



## Gale (Mar 30, 2022)

KHaafii said:


> Not to do it for me.. My plan is once i have learned i will set up something here on my own in the Netherlands. I got the place, privacy and the funnds.. Got any link from synthesis to lab set up?
> Also how do i know what i made is good to sell into the market. That's why i want to be taught by someone with experience. Doesn't matter if i have to go to India for it.



KHaafiiAll the information you seek is already available online. Its totally free. Good news is, those 3 synths are easier compared to others especially with the routes available today, since they remove most of the work. The only way to learn is to follow this new passion of yours and do allot of reading and chatting on w.e forums you can find. You have an interest in this. Do you have any experience with chemistry, even making hash oil, evaping solvents and doing a/b extractions etc?.. I will be honest, if I had zero hands-on experience, then I wouldn't be super confident in my procedures and I wouldn't be able to calculate yields consistently. My opinion, its not as simple as how you want to it be, but its possible to just theoretically develop your method and then go for it, the chance of success is high but you will have many things to correct until you are able to be sure of yield and efficiency.

Do you know what your getting yourself into? have you smelled things and had accidents on the small-scale? just wondering. I think it will be tough to find someone to train you unless you want to go back to school, might be one of the best places.

*believe* in yourself.


----------



## HEISENBERG

KHaafii said:


> I am looking for a legitimate person with high knowledge in the synthetic drug world.
> 
> What am I looking for? :
> 
> ...



KHaafiiEverything you're looking for is here. There is no difference between counseling here and counseling if we were standing across from each other.
In fact, it's not a good idea to look for a mentor in this business and meet with him when you haven't met him before.


----------



## KHaafii (Mar 31, 2022)

Gale said:


> All the information you seek is already available online. Its totally free. Good news is, those 3 synths are easier compared to others especially with the routes available today, since they remove most of the work. The only way to learn is to follow this new passion of yours and do allot of reading and chatting on w.e forums you can find. You have an interest in this. Do you have any experience with chemistry, even making hash oil, evaping solvents and doing a/b extractions etc?.. I will be honest, if I had zero hands-on experience, then I wouldn't be super confident in my procedures and I wouldn't be able to calculate yields consistently. My opinion, its not as simple as how you want to it be, but its possible to just theoretically develop your method and then go for it, the chance of success is high but you will have many things to correct until you are able to be sure of yield and efficiency.
> 
> Do you know what your getting yourself into? have you smelled things and had accidents on the small-scale? just wondering. I think it will be tough to find someone to train you unless you want to go back to school, might be one of the best places.
> 
> *believe* in yourself.



GaleHey man,
Thanks for the motivation.

I have 0 experience in the field of work. I have experience with selling drugs but not creating them.

I am someone who likes to learn and also learns quickly. I have a certain image in front of me what I want to set up.
I want to build this myself without having to count on anyone. I understand, of course, that making such drugs is just like some kind of recipe that you have to follow. I would like to learn which materials I need, how to work safely and how my quality is good enough for the sale. I like to work in perfection and I'm not ashamed to say I have no knowledge. I like to be eager to learn.
I would like to be able to work with PMK and BMK and make BMK with APAAN and PMK and from there produce MDMA/XTC and SPEED.

I'm not going to beat around the bush. This what I want to do is purely for money. I'm also not planning something small but for large-scale production finally. I do know some people here in the Netherlands in this industry. I also don't plan to share my plans with them.
1. I don't trust anyone here
2. No one is going to help you up if they're in the industry themselves.
3. No one has anything to say about me.
4. By finding this in such a way. this has no harm to the person who teaches me this and can honestly be taught 100% how to do everything.
Of course, I do not do charity services and do not expect it the other way around.

How could I learn everything here? Is everything on here? reading alone is of no use to me. I need to be able to see it. Knowing what equipment I need etc.

Thanks for your message and the time for reading. I appreciate it.


----------



## KHaafii

HEISENBERG said:


> Everything you're looking for is here. There is no difference between counseling here and counseling if we were standing across from each other.
> In fact, it's not a good idea to look for a mentor in this business and meet with him when you haven't met him before.



HEISENBERGI understand what you mean. I'm not new to the drug world. I'm new to the sytentic drug world. But not in selling it.

I'm obviously very wary. Expect the same from the other. But with the right contact, a lot is possible. It will certainly not have been in vain for the effort of that person.
Do you have any tips for me? 
Should I just open threads for information from A to Z? Have already seen a video here of making SPEED. It's nice for the knowledge. I'm looking more for experience with some bigger equipment. Of course, I also want to start smaller. but the intention speaks for itself. I am only interested in MDMA/Ecstasy and SPEED.

Thanks for commenting.


----------



## HEISENBERG (Mar 31, 2022)

KHaafii said:


> I understand what you mean. I'm not new to the drug world. I'm new to the sytentic drug world. But not in selling it.
> 
> I'm obviously very wary. Expect the same from the other. But with the right contact, a lot is possible. It will certainly not have been in vain for the effort of that person.
> Do you have any tips for me?
> ...



KHaafii


http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhni37ybtt7mkbjyxn2pgllzxf2qgyd.onion/index.php?threads/bb-quality-brand.1101/



Read this thread. Then write to any of the experts. Give them the information they need. And they will guide you from the beginning to the end result. If you need industrial volumes right away, it's just more expensive at the start, and it's not easy to do large production alone. I assure you, when we start working with you, you will get the same effect as if we were sitting across from each other and showing and telling you everything.


----------



## rickyrick

KHaafii said:


> Not to do it for me.. My plan is once i have learned i will set up something here on my own in the Netherlands. I got the place, privacy and the funnds.. Got any link from synthesis to lab set up?
> Also how do i know what i made is good to sell into the market. That's why i want to be taught by someone with experience. Doesn't matter if i have to go to India for it.



KHaafiiHere is how to setup a lab https://chemforum.info/index.php?threads/setting-up-a-laboratory-in-the-house.586/#post-3850 its the best guide for setting up a lab i have ever seen.
Speed mdma synths are very easy to learn even for a noob with this setup.If you need any tips on how to work this equipment you can ask here.There are some of the best clandestine chemist i have ever seen online here.And everyone is very helpfull and willing to help with everything.Follow the guide and setup a lab thats the difficult part.I dont think anyone will meet you in person.You could be a honeypot by LE who knows.But you can learn everything here bro.And get free help.Source the equipment and set it up.As for quality control if you fuck up first 5 synths it doesnt matter as long you learn what you fucked up and it gets pretty obvious.As for final product when you first get it send it to a anonymous GC/MS lab Like this so you are sure the product is good.If you have funds and a location for a lab that no one knows you can do what you want.Good luck bro.


----------



## Gale (Mar 31, 2022)

Maybe download the entire hive/rhodium archive and read total synthesis, follow the beez  ..basically read everything you can get ahold of.

I truly admire your vision. Like i said, I reccomend following the trail of the bees and dooing as many micro synths as possible whenever u have the time.

If you ever find the person who can teach you, make sure you take care of them n treat them right.


----------



## unkle

WOW...mate thats the way the way to end up in a car boot being drove around for days till all your available wealth is converted into crypto sent to far east wallet and if youre alive and broke afterwards you learned a lesson an kept ya life.


----------



## unkle

i'd say follow the sage advice given here and believe in yourself. you can make a nuke with a how to from youtube!


----------



## KHaafii

unkle said:


> WOW...mate thats the way the way to end up in a car boot being drove around for days till all your available wealth is converted into crypto sent to far east wallet and if youre alive and broke afterwards you learned a lesson an kept ya life.



unkleI think you have the wrong person in your mind for who I am. But I don't blame you either. Internet, after all.


----------



## KHaafii

Gale said:


> Maybe download the entire hive/rhodium archive and read total synthesis, follow the beez  ..basically read everything you can get ahold of.
> 
> I truly admire your vision. Like i said, I reccomend following the trail of the bees and dooing as many micro synths as possible whenever u have the time.
> 
> If you ever find the person who can teach you, make sure you take care of them n treat them right.



GaleThank you. I will indeed delve a little more here on the forum first. I see very useful information here.


----------



## KHaafii

rickyrick said:


> Here is how to setup a lab https://chemforum.info/index.php?threads/setting-up-a-laboratory-in-the-house.586/#post-3850 its the best guide for setting up a lab i have ever seen.
> Speed mdma synths are very easy to learn even for a noob with this setup.If you need any tips on how to work this equipment you can ask here.There are some of the best clandestine chemist i have ever seen online here.And everyone is very helpfull and willing to help with everything.Follow the guide and setup a lab thats the difficult part.I dont think anyone will meet you in person.You could be a honeypot by LE who knows.But you can learn everything here bro.And get free help.Source the equipment and set it up.As for quality control if you fuck up first 5 synths it doesnt matter as long you learn what you fucked up and it gets pretty obvious.As for final product when you first get it send it to a anonymous GC/MS lab Like this so you are sure the product is good.If you have funds and a location for a lab that no one knows you can do what you want.Good luck bro.



rickyrickThanks bro, I will try my best. You are a real soldier for this message. I will dig in this forum for what i need to setup something small and experiment.


----------



## rickyrick

KHaafii said:


> Thanks bro, I will try my best. You are a real soldier for this message. I will dig in this forum for what i need to setup something small and experiment.



KHaafiiNo problem bro.Just be sure to stay safe even when doing small scale,some of the most toxic chems on earth can be involved.Research safety procedures and equipment.Gloves,lab coat/full body suit and full face respirator is a must.Decontamination showers,eye washes and fire extinguishers also.Learn about the chems you will be working with how to dispose of waste and neutralise them.stay safe.


----------

